

AskTog: Restoring Spring to iPhone/iPod Touch Springboard - lupin_sansei
http://www.asktog.com/columns/080Springboard.html

======
Hagelin
Lukas Mathis has written a great critique of it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879798>

